# NVidia und Auflösung der Textkonsole

## LinuxTom

Hallo Allerseits,

leider stehe ich gerade vor einer Wand und sehe nichts weiter. Normalerweise kann man ja den FB-Treiber der Grafikkarte im Kernel einbinden und dann mit den VGA-Modi beim Booten entsprechende auswählen. Siehe auch Hier.

Aber das geht ja durch den Treiber des Herstellers nicht. Wie kann ich das dann machen? Der Parameter vga=ask zeigt mir nur 9 Einstellungen für reinen Text an (alle nur 80 Spalten  :Sad:  ).

Wäre es eine Möglichkeit das entsprechende Modul (nvidia.ko) am Anfang extra per Hand zu laden und mit einer Option die Auflösung vorzugeben?

Auch die Seiten [1] und [2] bringen keinen Erfolg. Ich habe immer nur meine 80x25-Zeichen Textkonsole.

----------

## revilootneg

Nimm vesafb oder uvesafb: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer_Support

----------

## LinuxTom

Das bringt leider das gleicher Ergebnis. Wenn ich das uvesafb-Modul lade, hält mein Rechner an. Leider schaltet vorher der Monitor ab.

Es muss doch jemanden geben, der mit einer NVidia-Karte eine Texkonsole mit mehr als 80x25 Zeichen hat.

Ich habe eine nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7900 GS] (rev a1).

----------

## firefly

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Das bringt leider das gleicher Ergebnis. Wenn ich das uvesafb-Modul lade, hält mein Rechner an. Leider schaltet vorher der Monitor ab.
> 
> Es muss doch jemanden geben, der mit einer NVidia-Karte eine Texkonsole mit mehr als 80x25 Zeichen hat.
> 
> Ich habe eine nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7900 GS] (rev a1).

 

ja ich und zwar mit dem uvesafb  :Wink:  und 2.6.24-tuxonice-r2

zeig mal die grub.conf/lilo.conf. Vermutlich hast du eine falsche Auflösung Wiederholfrequenz Kombination angegeben welche den Monitor überfordern und er sich deswegen abschaltet.

----------

## LinuxTom

Aber nicht nur das der Monitor dunkel wird, sondern der ganze Rechner ist wech.

```
kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.24-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/mapper/vgneu-root video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap
```

Mein Grafiktreiber:

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09-r1

----------

## firefly

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Aber nicht nur das der Monitor dunkel wird, sondern der ganze Rechner ist wech.
> 
> ```
> kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.24-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/mapper/vgneu-root video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap
> ```
> ...

 

Definiere "Rechner ist wech".

Hast du dich an dieses HOWTO gehalten? http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

----------

## firefly

was sagt

```
cat /sys/bus/platform/drivers/uvesafb/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes
```

wenn du den rechner Ohne die "video=..." teil in der kernel zeile gestartet bekommst?

----------

## LinuxTom

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Definiere "Rechner ist wech".

 

Es funktioniert nichts mehr. Keine Tastatur, kein Netzwerk. Monitor dunkel. Ich kann nur noch Reset drücken.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Hast du dich an dieses HOWTO gehalten? http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

 

Ja habe ich. Dieser Patch ist aber bei meinem Kernel nicht mehr notwendig. Installiert ist auch "sys-apps/v86d-0.1.3".

Ein dmesg brint auch den Fehler (jetzt habe ich das ganze fest in den Kernel reingebaut):

```
Linux agpgart interface v0.102

v86d[909]: segfault at 0 rip 400e88 rsp 7fff07c71210 error 6

uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=1)

uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22
```

 *firefly wrote:*   

> was sagt ... Ohne die "video=..." 

 

Nichts, da ich bis dahin gar nicht mehr komme (siehe dmesg-Output):

```
--w------- 1 root root 4096 28. Mär 11:03 bind

--w------- 1 root root 4096 28. Mär 11:01 uevent

--w------- 1 root root 4096 28. Mär 11:03 unbind

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 28. Mär 11:03 v86d
```

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an einem echten Bug? Habe ich eben gefunden.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

trage doch bitte mal folgendes anstatt deiner "video=..." Zeile ein:

```

video=uvesafb:off

```

und gib uns danach bitte nochmal die Ausgabe von:

```

cat /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes

```

Vielleicht hilft auch ein Update auf sys-apps/v86d-0.1.3-r1 aus dem Testing-Tree.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## LinuxTom

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> trage doch bitte mal folgendes anstatt deiner "video=..." Zeile ein:
> 
> ```
> 
> video=uvesafb:off
> ...

 

Das fb0 habe ich noch nicht einmal:

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 28. Mär 12:23 fbcon -> ../../devices/virtual/graphics/fbcon
```

Und darin steht:

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 28. Mär 12:27 cursor_blink

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    0 28. Mär 12:27 power

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 28. Mär 12:27 rotate

--w------- 1 root root 4096 28. Mär 12:27 rotate_all

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 28. Mär 12:23 subsystem -> ../../../../class/graphics

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 28. Mär 12:23 uevent
```

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht hilft auch ein Update auf sys-apps/v86d-0.1.3-r1 aus dem Testing-Tree.

 

Auch nicht:

```
v86d[909]: segfault at 0 rip 400e88 rsp 7fff07c71210 error 6

uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=1)

uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22
```

Hier mal noch ein Auszug aus meiner Kernelkonfiguration:

```
#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

CONFIG_DRM_VIA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE=m

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

CONFIG_FB_3DFX=y

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX_ACCEL is not set

CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1=y

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_LCD_LTV350QV is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR=m
```

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe das selbe Problem.

Egal was ich eingebe als Boot-Option (video=....) es kommt ein schwarzer Bildschirm. Bei mir startet Gentoo zwar und lässt sich nach blindem einloggen und Eingabe von "halt" abschalten.

Und das passiert bei mir mit jedem FB Driver außer mit nvidia, nur kann man den leider nicht benutzen wenn man vor hat danach noch nen X-Server zu starten.

Ich habe ebenfalls eine NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT und benutze ein 64-bit Gentoo, anscheinend bin ich also doch kein Einzelfall   :Wink: 

EDIT:

So ich habe es nun doch noch hinbekommen allerdings nicht mit "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources".

Ich musste den reinen unveränderten Kernel von http://www.kernel.org downloaden und die beiden Patch von

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

und

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/fbcondecor/

selber downloaden und den Kernel damit patchen.

Und nun funktionier es auf einmal und das mit der selben Kernel-Konfiguration.

Weiß der Geier warum aber eines kann ich dazu sagen das war mit Abstand die schlimmste Zangengeburt bei meinem Linux die ich je erlebt habe.   :Laughing: Last edited by schmidicom on Fri May 23, 2008 1:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich habe auch ein amd64 Gentoo und zwar auf zwei verschiedenen Maschinen. Bei mit funktioniert der uvesafb ohne Probleme mit NVidia Karten. Hier mal meine Einträge zu FB in der .config vom Kernel:

 *athlon-x2-gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_FB=y
> 
> CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y
> ...

 

 *core2duo-gentoo-sources-2.6.24 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_FB=y
> 
> CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y
> ...

 

Warum hast du eigentlich für 3Dfx, VOODOO1 und std. VESA ausgewählt? Auch die DRM Module sollten mal überarbeitet werden, wenn du nur eine NVidia Karte drin hast.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## LinuxTom

Weil ich diese Karten noch liegen habe und bevor ich die NVidia hatte immer mal benutzt. Auf einem anderen System habe ich Karte sogar noch drin. Aber Vesa habe ich raus genommen. Keine Änderung.

Aber ich vermute (wie schon oben erwähnt), ich bin von diesem Bug betroffen:

```
v86d[909]: segfault at 0 rip 400e88 rsp 7fff07c71210 error 6

uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=1)

uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22
```

----------

## AROK

 *Quote:*   

> It doesn't work if:
> 
> - world is compiled with gcc-4.3 and kernel is compiled with gcc-4.2.*
> 
> - world is compiled with gcc-4.3 and kernel is compiled with gcc-4.3
> ...

 

Ist das denn bei dir der Fall?

----------

## LinuxTom

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Ist das denn bei dir der Fall?

 

Nein, jedoch das Ergebnis ist das Gleiche. Vielleicht hilf es den Suchenden den Fehler weiter einzukreisen.

Alles

```
gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2).
```

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

ich gebe auch mal mein Senf dazu.

Ich fahre einen 2.6.23.14 ( Vanilla )

vesafb fest einkompiliert

vesafb im Lilo mit

vga=0x317 gesetzt.

funzt alles wunderbar 

Grüße Frank

----------

## LinuxTom

 *gekko247 wrote:*   

> funzt alles wunderbar

 

Tja, bei liegt es am SegFault von v86d.  :Sad: 

Also nicht am uvesafb!

----------

